# 4 bit color problem



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

After doing a windows update at microsofot.com, i restarted my comp and now i'm at 4 bit color, i tried numerous times to go back to 32 bit but it just refuses. I'm quite sure this is graphic card related problem but im' not too great with that so, any ideas?

And since it did go to 4 bit color, does this mean i cant update my driver without running into this problem?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to display control panel, settings, advanced, adapter tab and click on the properties button. Now choose rollback driver. This should return you to the driver that works correctly.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you can't roll back, uninstall your current driver, reboot, reinstall and reboot again.


----------

